# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам телевизор Samsung

## KarinaG.

Продам Samsung ue32 k5500 ful hd tv smart .Стан хороший, коробка пульт в комплекті ,ціна  5300грн. Всі питання за номером телефону (+380971161007)

----------

